# Exciting New Photography Project!



## noahnoah55376 (Jun 4, 2014)

This September I'll be starting an exciting new photography project.  I'm going to be photographing my high school choir.  My job is to make an archive of the year in choir, that would include our rehearsals, performances, trips, and friendships made there.  I'm a landscape and street photographer, so this is a totally new experience for me.  I was wondering if anyone had any tips or suggestions for me?

Thank you, Noah


----------



## wyogirl (Jun 4, 2014)

If you shoot street, then this shouldn't be a stretch. Take a photojournalist approach and tell a story.  Don't forget to get yourself in some shots as well.


----------

